# Eddie(Iron Maiden) Mask



## phantom jack

I KNOW I posted this months ago on this site. Though now it appears I didn't, oddly.


The company it comes from, I believe, is Forum Novelties.
This one's pretty accurate, too, as opposed to one that came out a few years ago. They only made a few of those though.

You can probably guess this, but the mask should be available around early to mid September.
Metal Head


I recieved one of these and found out it's MUCH better than the preview shows.
A little tight, but nonetheless very realistic for it.
Here's a photo of myself in it - I actually just happened to put on the Iron Maiden shirt that morning, just a few hours before it arrived. Quite a coincidence, eh?










Also, aside from what the eyes in the product preview look like(White paint) it's actually 2 clear marbles with a mirrored back, giving it an amazing glow effect.

I DEFINITELY recommend this to any Maiden fans. It's also easy to stuff - A towel works wonderfully, much more so than a typical mannequin head. It definitely needs something to be tight on, otherwise it just doesn't quite look right, unlike other masks. 

As for flaws, the only ones I've found is that it looks vaguely like common Freddy masks, and the eyes are a little hard to see out of.

And I'm not sure what kind of paint they used for the forehead staple, but it's almost reflective enough to see the vague shadow of your facial features.

Can't think of anything else for now.. See you in another, err, probably half a year or more if all goes as last time I completely forget or have no interest in coming back.


----------

